# Fasteners



## Ga Foam Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

I am a foam roofer so I have very liffle experenice with fasteners. I am hoping someone out there can offer information on how to figure the time required for installing anywhere fron 8" to 18" screws and plates through a EPDM membrane, tapered insulation, through a BUR into a metal deck.


----------

